# Aurora garage--new to me



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A friend found some stuff he thought I might be interested in-
I got a bunch of really neat things from him and I’ll share more here soon-

This is one of the pieces:
From what I’ve been told, it was originally a vibe accessory piece and
issued before the release of the t-jets. Then, a few of them re-released as late as 72’. I don’t know this as hard fact, though.

Paging through some old catalogs turned up nothing, but I did see other structures available. Another one I’d seen in there, he also gave me- I think it’s the pit garage. I’ll show that in another thread.

He got a lot of other stuff and it all appears to be old and from the same time frame, so I believe it is original.

Has anybody seen this before, or can shed some light on it? I would surely appreciate it.
(Thanks GB &SP for the info-)































Cont…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

It came with everything you see here, which includes the two fuel islands, a pop machine, the curb sign and the tire rack. Inside the office is a desk with an old style cash register on top. The outside decals look like they were made for it and have yellowed with age, but are in surprisingly good shape. The inside shop decals are in great condition.

It’s missing the one side glass, the roof corner header, and one of the roll-up bay doors. 
Also the pump islands and the curb sign have some light fixtures missing. (Casting is prob’ the only way to replace these). 

He’s mentioned that he still may have the bay door, and has found the roof sign for the pit garage, plus mechanics/figures that go with the structures.

It’s the perfect size for T-Jets! Definitely bigger than a HO railroad building, or the US Trucking accessory Exxon garage kit. Even fits Tuff-ones wheels and axles inside the bays-

I grabbed the nearest pit kit and stuck a few cars around for some scale-relation pics...































Cont…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I love this thing! The cars look so good and seemed right at home parked around it-- almost as if they’d been there before, and belonged there…






























Cont…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The word got out about the “old place” and they flocked to it.
(A great way to display cars--sorry…I couldn’t help it)




















I’m so pleased to get this stuff! I want to have a landscaped layout inside my race course, and look for/save every house, store and accessory I can use for it.
It may not have the look of a railroad Master’s layout, but it’ll be nostalgic and hopefully serve for interesting racing.

Thanks for any help-
Cheers..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like they have Gas on for $1.99 a gallon...LOL.. Looks good Boss a heck of a old find!


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice little collection of Jets!*

Look at that jam at the pumps. You ought to send me those cars and I can store them for you while you're doing your thing with the details and flocking. That way, nothing bad can happen to them. :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fill 'er up Sir?*

Yup, pretty durn cool Dad. 

I love the work bench with the 'lil vise that's cast into the back wall. Very practical for model murdering.

The tire rack sticker and mechanics tools stickers are priceless. Those bias ply beauties still look road ready. Note: an interesting tread design for the era, appears to be some form of prehistoric "aqua tread". 

The selection of tools is proof of simpler times when any dude with a four way lug wrench, and a BFH could fix a car. A long bygone era prior to exhaust gas "anal-izers", and everything having a "must wear safety glasses" sticker on it........including your rubber mallet. Back when a big a$$ screwdriver could still legally be used as a punch, prybar, chisel, scraper, and seal remover.
Joez, please disregard the preceding sentence!  

Ahhhh.... Green Stamps, The sweet smell of High Test, and "On Star" meant what was on the attendant's shirt pocket.

Boss, Thanks for sharing and the trip down memory lane.

Bill


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*A very nice piece*

Boss, that is (as you well know) a very nice piece. In addition to all the other model kits they produced, Aurora did make same HO railroad accessories. Some became model motoring accessories-I don't know if the gas station (without model motoring signage) existed before the vibe cars or not. The school became a tyco factory, and I think someone still makes the depot, the church and some of the houses(?).

This is a page from a 1962 catalog, before production of the dedicated slot car structures that followed (like the dual pit stop garage).


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey did you guys notice something funny. There's no road runners or el caminos on the lift racks? Tow trucks must be enroute to get them. LOL
--fordcowboy


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

very cool pics! thanks for sharing... that's a REALLY nice piece...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Boss!

You mean to tell me that the Hearse ,BDB & the other stuff I sent you never needs some service ?!  LOL !!

:dude: Neal


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cool piece, Boss!
If you ever "tyre" of it, I have a lonely stretch of route66 that could use a service station, eh!

You know, it is hard to believe that NONE of the companies are producing any sort of gas station kit for model railroaders.(or ar they and I just don't know about it?) It is a staple of any small town, right?! Yours would look great on any type of layout, Boss. (especially mine! heh!)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks Gents'-


I'll get the remaining pieces he has for me and post some more pics.

SP:
Thank you for the pic from the catalog. It gave me the "relaxed" feeling that this is not something someone just made up, and really an Aurora piece. YAHOO!  :hat: :roll: 

I may have another building, along with the pit garage- some kind of factory?
It looks a bit like the "School house" in the pic.
I'll post pics of that, too.


Neal:
I'll post some pics with the hearse and a few other customs parked with the other buildings, next go round.



Thanks one more-
Cheers..


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Boss, to quote the Graham book on Aurora slot cars, "The Gas Station (#658, $1.50) is by far the toughest structure kit for collectors to find today." the tire rack came with the pit stop, only thing I don't see is a small freestanding sign (smaller than gas pumps, more of a placard) that would have a "GAS" decal on it. Looks like the clientele found it anyway! 

Funny, model motoring reproduces the curved grandstand, which can be easily found, bashed for replacement "lights." Wouldn't it be neat if someone made a run of these? I'd buy one for sure!


----------

